# Trail nähe Witzenhausen?



## Eti511 (2. Juli 2012)

Servus Leuts!
Ich werde jetzt einen Monat in Witzenhausen arbeiten und würde am Wochenende trotzdem gerne downhill fahren. Leider hab ich keine Ahnung wo dort ein trail ist... Freeride wäre auch gut  Wäre cool wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet! 
Lg Etienne


----------

